# idea for smoking my bacon



## ldrus (Feb 13, 2012)

since i live in northwest indiana  it is pretty cold out  so my thinking for cold smoking my bacon in my MES and keeping temps above freezing  i will  put a 75 watt light bulb in there  that should keep it just warm enough  maybe 50 deg will  experiment with this tomorrow

any one try this before???


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 13, 2012)

haven't tried the bulb trick in a smoker but I do keep one in my welding rod humidor and it keeps it pretty hot,,,  will be interesting to see how it does in a smoker...  If to hot go with a smaller bulb and vice versa..


----------



## ldrus (Feb 14, 2012)

75watt light been in smoker for 3hrs now  temp on the MES says 69deg  was 41 when i started it . letting it run all night will see where its at in the am


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice idea...waiting to find out the final results. I live at 8500 ft in Colorado and I just turn the MES on at 100* for a few minutes then shut it down, but I've never cold smoked later than 7 PM.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2012)

That sounds like a great idea!


----------



## ldrus (Feb 16, 2012)

got home from work last night  checked temps  outside temp was 40ish my smoker temp was 86 deg.  cant wait for friday !!!!!!!!


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey lkrus, not sure if you plan on using a pellet or dust smoker for your cold smoke but just keep in mind it will add heat as well as the light bulb.  Not sure if you had your dust/pellet smoker going when you did your test....just something to consider....

-Salt


----------



## strummer (Feb 16, 2012)

I use a 75 watt light bulb for my dry sausage . It's in a old up right freezer . I also have 2 fans to keep the air moving . I'm in south Texas so cold is never a problem .


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 16, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> That sounds like a great idea!


 yes i agree


----------



## ldrus (Feb 16, 2012)

GrayStratCat said:


> Hey lkrus, not sure if you plan on using a pellet or dust smoker for your cold smoke but just keep in mind it will add heat as well as the light bulb.  Not sure if you had your dust/pellet smoker going when you did your test....just something to consider....
> 
> -Salt




yes going to use my AMNPS and no i didnt have it going during my test but had thought about the added heat  thinking about dropping down to  40 watt bulb???? thanks for the heads up though


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 16, 2012)

If you use it with dust you won't have much of a temp change at all - the pellets might get ya 10* or so with those external temps would be my guess.


----------



## ldrus (Feb 16, 2012)

pellets!!


----------



## roller (Feb 16, 2012)




----------

